# watersnake



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

where can i find a baby one, like under a foot and a half . is there any place to buy one with the total price under 50 bucks ( shipping included)?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Watersnakes can be challenging captives, and are not the best for handleability......
If you are bound and determined you must have a water snake...PM me......I have a few sources for you....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah man- what are you plans and expectations for this water snake?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If you want a snake you can handle, get almost anything else. If you want something that will bite you and nail you with fecal matter, well, a water snake might be just what you want.

I know that's a little simplistic, but even CBB water snakes can be a little temperamental even if handled from the beginning.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, my Master's work was with watersnakes. They do just about anything a tube with teeth can do to be unpleasant. Musk, crap, bite, twist/spin, vomit, hiss, bite and twist,... ah memories....

I did tame down one or two, wasn't easy. Also, if you do decide to do this, make the tank mostly DRY. Although called watersnakes, they spend most of their time out of water. They get horrible blisters if they are forced to stay in water.

If you want a permanently aquatic snake, go with tentacled snakes.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

ace you have any tentacleds????????


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i ahve a tank thats more than half land and small water part. croc i tried the number you gave me and they were all out, any other places?

as stupid as it sounds, i want a snake that isnt nice so i can better learn how to handle agressive snakes, and since watersnakes arent very nice, and i already have a nice tank for one, i figured that would be a good choice


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Try the kingsnake.com classifieds...and keep checking with that number....their stock fluctuates literally daily..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> ace you have any tentacleds????????


I saw the ones Neil Ford had when I was a Master's grad student. They seemed cool.... yet kinda boring and not something you'd handle.... So I said 'nay'.

Does seem like obvious snake choice for aquarium folks though!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have soem Brazilain Cenchria from him...Lamar also....I like Tyler..neat area of TX......and not too far from Shreveport area....nice herpin there.....

ahhhhhhhhhhh that seems so long ago...............

...bummer I have been looking for tentecled snakes.......I will keep looking......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I almost remember thePack and/or Peacock having them


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

I think Peacock did have some. I remember seeing pictures, very cool snakes. I saw some in person at the San Diego Zoo.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yo theres one on fauna classfeilds with tank and all for pretty cheap. i cant recall the price tho


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll occasionally see water snakes for sale at reptile shows, but only rarely. As stated earlier, they are poor captives and don't command a large following as pets.

It amazes me how few people know to keep water snakes dry. I recall seeing baby water snakes for sale at the Hamburg reptile show in deli-cups a quarter filled with water.


----------

